# Red night light positive id



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I seem to be having some issues with positive id my last few hunts. I've had great eye shine but Id has been almost impossible. Last weekend I had a bobcat stare me down at 60 yards just inside a field edge and then 3 deer last night. I wouldn't have seen any of them without the eye shine as I was scanning but even through my scope I couldn't tell what I was looking at. I would think within 100 yards it would be no problem but maybe the brush threw off my light. I'm also thinking my battery was low as it charged for 8 hours today. Anyone have any tips or ideas to get better night time positive id's?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

What light are you running?


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

What size scope are you using I have a 6x20 50 mm optics on my set up with a wicked light set up.
I have no problem with telling what I'm looking at to 200 yds.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I have a 4x12x40 scope and night snipe red light. Both instances in the past two weekends have been with animals 5 to 10 feet into the woods off of field edges.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Go 50mm + and low magnification
Doesn't have to be premium glass, light trans is the diam of obj divided by power. 10x42=4.2 exit pupil, 8x56=7 I typically use 6x50= 8.33 

People say the eye can't use more than 4.2, I have found that not to be true. The extra light and field of view at night is a great benefit from a larger objective lense.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you referring to not being able to identify with your scan light, or looking through your scope with your rifle light?

If it's your rifle light, my guess is it's not shining where your scope is looking. Like someone else said, you should be able to i.d. well beyond 100 with your optics. 

Once I see eyes with my scan light, I go straight to my optics and scope light unless I know its a deer.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

wolverines said:


> Are you referring to not being able to identify with your scan light, or looking through your scope with your rifle light?
> 
> If it's your rifle light, my guess is it's not shining where your scope is looking. Like someone else said, you should be able to i.d. well beyond 100 with your optics.
> 
> Once I see eyes with my scan light, I go straight to my optics and scope light unless I know its a deer.


No, I was not able to id either sets of eyes in either hunt with my own eyes or through the scope with my red light attached to my scope. The only thing I could make out were bright shining eyes. After both instances I was able to id tracks where the animals were. 
I keep thinking maybe my battery was low. Gonna give it another shot this weekend with fresh charged batteries.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

wolverines said:


> If it's your rifle light, my guess is it's not shining where your scope is looking. Like someone else said, you should be able to i.d. well beyond 100 with your optics.
> .


That's what it sounds like to me too. I use the Primos brand 250 yard light, and the beam can be adjusted so that its centered to your field of view.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

No problem with the light through the scope. Here is a picture of the white light before I swapped it out for the red led.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Can you get a pic with the red light on?


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Last time I was out I had one hang up in heavy brush. I could see the eyes but just bits and pieces of the body. He got away. Also the light has a hi and low setting. I am going to see if I can get a new tail switch from Paul that only has high.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I used to use a Promos 100 yard scope lamp. The red lens really killed distance. 
I went up in cost And with the red LED light, I get a better distance.
I still think with your scope set to it's lowest power you should be able to see adequately with your lamp.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I'm gonna play around with it tonight and see if I can get a few pictures with the red light. I wouldn't call it heavy brush in the way but there was some which probably didn't help the sightings.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Could also be your eyes. Just like red is really low in the visual spectrum for k9 it is also true for humans. If your eyes don't pick up that spectrum well you may have to switch to green.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Put something in the brush with something reflective on it. Can or decoy or something.


----------

